# Frederique Constant - Classics Manufacture - Impressions



## Dale Vito

Okay, I must admit: prior to joining team Ace, I had very little experience with Frederique Constant watches. Although I have been an avid watch freak for years, I never had the opportunity to examine one in detail. So when I had an hour to spare at work, I couldn't help myself and took a stroll to one of our stores to check them out. The watch that struck me most from our FC line-up was the Classics Manufacture and I thought it might be fun to share my first impressions with the WUS community. As I'm not a watchmaker you won't find too many technical details - I'll stick to a more personal approach. So let's go;










*Movement;*

The Classics Manufacture is powered by calibre FC-710. As indicated by the name (dôh) this is a manufacture movement, developed by Frederique Constant in collaboration with the École d'Horlogerie de Genève, the École d'Ingenieurs de Genève and the Horloge Vakschool Zadkine, Netherlands. This movement is based on the cal. FC-700 as found in the Maxime Manufacture, only this time it features a central seconds hand. It is rather unusual to find a manufacture movement in a mechanical watch in this price range. In fact, apart from Seiko, only Nomos comes to mind, although I'm sure you can name a few more.

The movement is finished to a standard above what I expected to see. The open rotor and the 6 o'clock position of the balance wheel remind me of the Heartbeat Manufacture models, which to me is the signature line of FC. I love the effort put into this - it would've been much easier to put in an ETA or Sellita and call it a day..

*Dial;*

The silvered dial of the Classics Manufacture features Roman numerals are painted on the dial in the classic Breguet style, in contrary to the applied Romans as found on the Maxime. The different guilloche patters add some depth to the dial and make it come to life. The hands too are in the Breguet style and complete the classic and timeless look. I must admit Roman numerals are not really my thing, but I love the execution and consistency in the design.










*Case;*

The case of this series measures in at 42mm. A contemporary size for a classic watch. The watch thus carries some weight and feels like a solid piece. The height is a little over 11mm, so it will fit under most cuffs sans problems. What else is there to say? The lines are clean and uncluttered, but still the case leaves the impression that the design is actually well thought through. The crown is more classic (onion) then the one found on the Maxime, in line with the more classic dial. A similar difference is found in the bands; while the one on the Maxime features curved ends, making for a sleek look, the one on the Classics Manufacture features the traditional straight ends. The fit on my wrist is excellent - but then again, this is very personal.

*Overall impression;*

My overall impressions of the Maxime Manufacture are very positive . The case and dial are timeless, classic and designed with eye for detail. The movement to me is a huge plus - whilst there is nothing wrong with ETA, a change of sight is never wrong. The overall design is very consistent. At this price point it is quite an achievement to be able to offer something of this calibre ( ) IMHO, so thumbs up to FC!


----------



## jzen

Checked out the classics manufacture in rose gold yesterday. Beautiful dial no doubt. However, I find the case a tad too big. Also, it's rather thick. Anyone with me?

I'm still deciding between the classics manufacture, a standard 40mm classics model or to wait for a future 40 mm manufacture model. Any thoughts?


----------



## TK-421

it's a gorgeous piece. i would like to see a similar piece with arabic numerals or indices.


----------



## Cybotron

Love it. I think I might purchase this one very soon.


----------



## gagnello

In all honesty, I have really been interested in a FC for quite some time now, but I just don't understand why they are making watches with this type of classic styling at 42mm?!? Don't get me wrong, I have several 42mm watches and I love them but if I'm going to buy a dressy type of classic "swiss made" manufacture piece, I want it to be 37-39mm. I think I speak for most people when I say that FC should tone down their sizes a bit.


----------



## Cybotron

gagnello said:


> In all honesty, I have really been interested in a FC for quite some time now, but I just don't understand why they are making watches with this type of classic styling at 42mm?!? Don't get me wrong, I have several 42mm watches and I love them but if I'm going to buy a dressy type of classic "swiss made" manufacture piece, I want it to be 37-39mm. I think I speak for most people when I say that FC should tone down their sizes a bit.


You have a good point. I think 40mm would be perfect for this watch.


----------



## hanzo

I second that.. too big and too thick. I think a smaller and lighter case would be more appealing


----------



## KevL

I tried one on yesterday and I agree with everyone else, 42 is a bit too big for this watch. 40 would be perfect. The case was also thicker than I expected.


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

KevL said:


> I tried one on yesterday and I agree with everyone else, 42 is a bit too big for this watch. 40 would be perfect. The case was also thicker than I expected.


Sorry, everyone, but I disagree. I think it all depends on the size of your wrist. If you have a large wrist, as I do, this watch looks absolutely great. I own the gold finished version and love it. Superb finishing and keeping great time. You cannot beat this watch for an in-house movement at this price. A 40 might have been fine also, but 42 also works for me.


----------



## altonherry

Nice post. I like it. Thanks for sharing these information. Keep it up. :rodekaart :-!


----------



## RBrylawski

Michael D. Swaine said:


> Sorry, everyone, but I disagree. I think it all depends on the size of your wrist. If you have a large wrist, as I do, this watch looks absolutely great. I own the gold finished version and love it. Superb finishing and keeping great time. You cannot beat this watch for an in-house movement at this price. A 40 might have been fine also, but 42 also works for me.


I'm with you on this. For me, 42MM is perfect. My B&M Capeland Flyback is 44MM and now that I've become accustomed to it, much less looks odd. I tried on a Ball Trainmaster Legend to compare with this watch last weekend, and I was disappointed with the 40MM size. I'm hoping this will be the next piece on my wrist very soon!


----------

